
Scripting: Higher Level Programming for the 21st Century (1998) - networked
http://www.tcl.tk/doc/scripting.html
======
lucidguppy2000
I wish there was a language that was actually multiple levels of compatible
languages.

At one end would be dynamic and scripted and would progress to the other side
of compiled and static. You would start out at one end for speed of
development and progressively optimize and compile.

I suppose python and cython are that language. But it's not as popular as it
should be.

~~~
mgkimsal
might groovy fall in to that category?

~~~
vorg
Groovy's still just a dynamically-typed language primarily used for scripting.
It has statically typed extensions but they're not used very much. Groovy's
used for scripty stuff like the 20-liners you find in a Gradle build script,
but you don't find Groovy in Gradle's own codebase, only Java. Despite the
heavy promotion since Groovy 2.0, developers aren't using statically-typed
Groovy, but dynamically-typed Groovy is doing fine in Grails, Gradle build
scripts, Java class manipulation, etc, everything _except_ building systems. I
wouldn't even be surprized if the newer additions to Groovy's own codebase
like the Android stuff are written in Java rather than Groovy, despite
statically-typed Groovy and Groovy for Android having the same author. That
would be the ultimate vote of no confidence in Groovy's statically-typed
extensions.

------
gaius
I am waiting for someone to say, but node.js! Then some of us old-timers can
jump in with just how long Tcl's been doing this asynchronous callback
thing...

------
dzdt
I think tcl/tk is still the best quick gui writing setup I have seen.
Unfortunately at some point the language dev team took a wrong turn and tried
to force non-backward-compatible changes which, in combination with other
factors, killed the community. Too bad! No other language has stepped up with
such an easy-to-use toolkit.

~~~
davidw
If you want my take on what went wrong with Tcl and Tk:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/2010/03/30/where-tcl-and-tk-
went-...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2010/03/30/where-tcl-and-tk-went-wrong/)

~~~
biomimic
I disagree.

------
pjmlp
Tcl was great. The startup I worked for back in 1999, already had something,
lets call it, Tcl on Rails.

But we weren't in SV, nor the web was what it is today.

~~~
coldtea
IIRC, a very succesful web framework/platform/thing back in the late nineties
was based in tcl, and called Vignette.

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, some of the guys that left our startup went working for them.

Our product shared some ideas with AOL Server.

------
biomimic
I would also say that Tcl has been used AI and data sciences efforts when it
was once called Knowledge Discovery. [http://www2.lbl.gov/Science-
Articles/Archive/sabl/2005/March...](http://www2.lbl.gov/Science-
Articles/Archive/sabl/2005/March/06-genopharm.html)

I downloaded the codebase.

